# TZ8 or TZ10???



## ashman

Hi guys, is there any real difference between the 2? Is the only real difference the GPS? 

Cheers in advance


----------



## withoutabix

ye think thats it really other than a slightly smaller screen and no HDMi output

im getting the TZ8 as i dont think The GPS warrants the extra cash!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

TZ10 is the best selling camera of 2010 of all variations.
I wouldnt hesitate to get it.


----------



## ashman

Fair enuf, just got £218 for my old iphone. Early christmas prezzie i fink


----------



## Alfa GTV

A cheaper alternative to the TZ10 - http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/samsung-wb600-superzoom-camera-129-/808740

I dont have one, I have a TZ7 but the Samsung has some good reviews :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

vxrmarc said:


> TZ10 is the best selling camera of 2010 of all variations.
> I wouldnt hesitate to get it.


Is that the one you sold on here Marc?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

mattastra said:


> Is that the one you sold on here Marc?


No i sold the TZ7 and the TZ10 is the new model.
I have decided to wait for the Panasonic gf2 with 14mm pancake lense for my future video work and photos.


----------



## Matt.

That GF2 looks a cracking little camera


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yes dont be fooled it will be about £650 minimum so its not priced alongside the TZ10 etc but for me and what i need it is worth the money. I have wanted a micro four thirds camera for a while.
Plus i also want a 3d tv eventually and being able to take 3d photos with this is a bonus with the extra lense.


----------



## Matt.

vxrmarc said:


> Yes dont be fooled it will be about £650 minimum so its not priced alongside the TZ10 etc but for me and what i need it is worth the money. I have wanted a micro four thirds camera for a while.
> Plus i also want a 3d tv eventually and being able to take 3d photos with this is a bonus with the extra lense.


Yes just googled it. A little pricey for what i'd use it for. Im kicking myself now for not getting that one off you.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

mattastra said:


> Yes just googled it. A little pricey for what i'd use it for. Im kicking myself now for not getting that one off you.


Yep it was absolutely 100% mint with zero marks on it , i misplaced the usb cable after delivery so ordered him a new one and delivered it to him , it was a good buy.


----------



## Matt.

Just me being tight. Should of offered asking price :wall:


----------



## Matt.

So, throw the TZ7 in here, whats the real differance between all 3? Im looking at upgrading my old FujiFilm F40D FD.

Would like to have the HD Video, especially for my daughters first Christmas

Why is it the TZ7 more price? Is it better spec?


----------



## Matt.

Any body have any info for me as im looking to get one pretty sharpish


----------



## Spoony

I've got the TZ8 and its a cracker. I don't need GPS and the TZ8 does everything the TZ10 does.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

If you can afford it buy the tz10.
Tz7 is no longer available and is superseded with the tz10 ad the tz8 is a cut down version in respect of it has a smaller screen on the rear being 2.7 compared to 3 inch , the tz8 cannot record hi def video in avchd lite a superior recording mode to mpeg on the tz8 as it has smaller file size and is an older format. This is why the front of the tZ8 is blank and the tz10 has the Avchd logo on it and obviously the tz10 has gps. This is why the tz10 outsells the tz8 by a long margin.


----------



## Matt.

Thanks guys.

I have seen the TZ7 for £285, yet the TZ10 for £239 with £30 cashback from Panasonic. 

What is it that the TZ7 has over the TZ10? Does the TZ10 outsell the TZ7?

One thing that worries me about the TZ10 is the GPS function uses alot more battery life. Guess I could just get another battery though.


----------



## Olly1

Here are my comments from the same thread a few months back. I`ve also included the link to that thread where i posted some good reviews off youtube. I bought the TZ10 and love it. Video and picture quality is great and its by far the best point and shoot camera on the market. The longrange zoom is also nice for those beach holidays  ...................

"I was looking for cameras a couple of months back and ended up going for the TZ10 for £240. Might be a little bit cheaper now.

Bascially if you are planning on using the camera for Video then the zoom is much better on the TZ10. The TZ7 takes a split second to focus which i know would have annoyed the hell out of me.

Apart from that they are basically the same.

Here is a link to a thread about the TZ10. Also a very helpful review of the TZ camera to give you an idea of its key features. "
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173982


----------



## Matt.

Thanks Olly, just been looking at that youtube video, talks alot about the image stabilization, which the TZ7 suffererd from. 

Looks like i might be swaying more to the TZ10

One things thats still bugging me, why is the TZ7 still ALOT more?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Its not available anymore and they always do that so people like you buy it not realising its an older model. Canon did it with a couple iirc.


----------



## Matt.

Ok thanks.

Marc, the spare battery you bought for your old TZ7, was it a proper Panasonic one?

Im worried about the fact that the TZ10 uses more battery due to the GPS


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

mattastra said:


> Ok thanks.
> 
> Marc, the spare battery you bought for your old TZ7, was it a proper Panasonic one?
> 
> Im worried about the fact that the TZ10 uses more battery due to the GPS


Nope aftermarket and has exactly same battery life which was good to be honest. You pay like £40 for panasonic and £15 for aftermarket and aslong as you use them up totally then reharge they will stay as good as the orginal.


----------



## Matt.

Olly1 said:


> Here are my comments from the same thread a few months back. I`ve also included the link to that thread where i posted some good reviews off youtube. I bought the TZ10 and love it. Video and picture quality is great and its by far the best point and shoot camera on the market. The longrange zoom is also nice for those beach holidays  ...................
> 
> "I was looking for cameras a couple of months back and ended up going for the TZ10 for £240. Might be a little bit cheaper now.
> 
> Bascially if you are planning on using the camera for Video then the zoom is much better on the TZ10. The TZ7 takes a split second to focus which i know would have annoyed the hell out of me.
> 
> Apart from that they are basically the same.
> 
> Here is a link to a thread about the TZ10. Also a very helpful review of the TZ camera to give you an idea of its key features. "
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=173982


Olly, How do you find the the battery life?



vxrmarc said:


> Nope aftermarket and has exactly same battery life which was good to be honest. You pay like £40 for panasonic and £15 for aftermarket and aslong as you use them up totally then reharge they will stay as good as the orginal.


Marc, was yours like this?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Yep thats the one..

Also dont forget to look at the sony hx5 because this camera gets slightly better reviews than the tz10 and has 10fps for quick burst shooting , is better at shooting in low light and shoots video in avchd at 1080 not 720 even if i not p. I have bought this for my son for xmas over the tz10 after spending hours and hours playing with both.
The other great thing is it does sweep panorama aswelll so you can rotate the camera 180 degrees and shoot a swept image.






and sample of a car indoors , click on 1080HD and view the video , perfect lighting quality and great for videoing details in my opinion.


----------



## Matt.

Bloody hell Marc, why throw another one into the mix. (Only joking mate)


Can you explain Sweep Panorama a little more please.

So the reason you chose the Sony over Panny, was the fact it records in 1080, even though its not p?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Matt i just thought you should be aware of it as its available for £236 from jessops and with sonys vat back price pledge until christmas eve you get £36 back via bacs or cheque so its actually a £200 camera.

This small sentence by trusted reviews which to me is a bible when buying gear says it all.

we've already seen the Fujifilm F70EXR with its revolutionary new sensor design, and of course Pansonic's Lumix TZ10 with built-in GPS and 720p HD video and stereo audio. Last week I reviewed the new Canon SX210 IS, with its 14 megapixel sensor and 14x image-stabilised zoom lens, but today I'm taking a look at the new Sony Cyber-shot DSC-HX5, which manages to make even those outstanding cameras look a bit primitive.

This is the full review

http://www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2010/03/30/Sony-Cyber-shot-DSC-HX5/p1

I chose it because of its all round abilities and its reviews and 10fps and yes its video abilities in low light and its image quality.

Sweep panaramic means if you had a row of cars say 30 all lined up together with a conventional wide angle 25mm lens you would point dead centre and probably get about 10 cars in before the ones on the outer flanks were missed off the picture.
With sweep panaramic you would start at the first car on the far left then press the shutter and sweep the camera alone the row of cars until the end and the camera would give you an image of the full scene. Its very nice for scenes on holiday or lets say if you were close up against the QE2 and wanted to take a photo of the whole liner , instead of taking individual photos and attempting to stitch them together in photoshop you would get one wide image from this camera , a first for any camera like this.

Heres 4 images done , normally only about 1/5th of the picture would have been taken and the first is a good example of someone standing on a balcony and they have swept across the balcony ending up with their partner.





































You need to pop down to your local jessops and try them out , both on display to play with but may be worth ringing before hand and ask for them to charge batteries.


----------



## slrestoration

Gotta take my hat off to you Marc, you certainly know your stuff with these cameras. Has certainly made me think about a few things before steaming straight in & buying a SLR. In your opinion would the cameras you've mentioned do just as good a job or be better as an accompaniment?

Nick


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

slrestoration said:


> Gotta take my hat off to you Marc, you certainly know your stuff with these cameras. Has certainly made me think about a few things before steaming straight in & buying a SLR. In your opinion would the cameras you've mentioned do just as good a job or be better as an accompaniment?
> 
> Nick


Im certainly no camera buff and dont pretend to be , there are far better photographers in this world than me trust me and i have a full dslr set up with image stabilised lenses BUT whenever i buy anything (maybe its a bit ocd) i go into everything in absolute depth and fins detail , i spend months sometimes getting advice , testing and working out every small difference before i buy something and its taken me 3 months to choose my camera that goes alongside my dslr for my details.
As ive said it will be the Panasonic gf2 with 14mm pancake lense but its way way more expensive but for my son to use over the skatepark this was my choice over the tz10 simply because of its reviews , my test photos i took with my own memory card in the camera then bought home and blown up as far as possible for purple fringeing etc and also video taken and played back on my macbook for quality in all light sources.
Its just me but i like to make sure when i spend money i get the best product for the best value when i part with my cash.
If you said to me is anything better on the tz10 over the HX5 and the answer is yes , the rear screens although both 3inch the panasonic has a better resolution of 480,000 pixels compared to the sony 240,000 or around that mark as i havent checked for sure. But obviously this has no bearing on the actual picture just what you view on the rear.


----------



## slrestoration

Thanks for the reply Marc, has confirmed my thoughts of needing the 2 to work alongside each other. At least now i've got some models to look at and decide what'll work best for me


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

slrestoration said:


> Thanks for the reply Marc, has confirmed my thoughts of needing the 2 to work alongside each other. At least now i've got some models to look at and decide what'll work best for me


When i work at shows etc i dont need the added weight and worry of a dslr setup with my workgear so a micro four thirds camera is a good bridge between the two for me and compact to fit in my pocket or bag :thumb:


----------



## Matt.

Marc, thanks for the in-depth reply yet again. If it wasnt for you pointing this out i would of gone all guns blazing to the shop to get the TZ10

The HX5 certainly looks like a contender now. 

I really like the idea of the sweep panoramic view. Which the TZ10 doesnt have right?

As for the price, the best i've seen the TZ10 for is £219.99 with £30 cashback. 

So the HX5 is £234 with £34.85 VAT back. How does the VAT back work, as i havent got a Business to run it through.

One thing that im also thinking is, the HX5 is 10.1 and the TZ10 is 12.1. It shouldnt be that much of a problem and surely i wouldnt be able to notice that much of a differance.

Does the HX5 have Exposure on it?

Matt


----------



## slrestoration

vxrmarc said:


> When i work at shows etc i dont need the added weight and worry of a dslr setup with my workgear so a micro four thirds camera is a good bridge between the two for me and compact to fit in my pocket or bag :thumb:


My exact thinking:thumb:

PS If you're son's getting one of them you must earn too much Credit where its due, you're obviously as good at your day job as your detailing


----------



## slrestoration

Sony are giving the VAT back to customers at a later date on its products rather than take the VAT straight off on purchase. Being a business doesnt matter


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Marc, thanks for the in-depth reply yet again. If it wasnt for you pointing this out i would of gone all guns blazing to the shop to get the TZ10

The HX5 certainly looks like a contender now.

I really like the idea of the sweep panoramic view. Which the TZ10 doesnt have right?

CORRECT

As for the price, the best i've seen the TZ10 for is £219.99 with £30 cashback.

OK THATS COOL

So the HX5 is £234 with £34.85 VAT back. How does the VAT back work, as i havent got a Business to run it through.

YOU FILL OUT A FORM AND SEND IT OFF WITH THE RECEIPT AND EUROPEAN GUARANTEE IN THE BOX AND SONY WILL SEND IT BACK TO YOU WITH A CHEQUE FOR £36 OR IF YOU OPT TO HAVE IT PUT INTO YOUR BANK ACCOUNT THEY WILL DO THAT.
THIS APPLIES TO THE WHOLE SONY RANGE TV,S EVERYTHING , BUSINESS IS IRRELVENT.

http://www.sony.co.uk/hub/1237479399273

One thing that im also thinking is, the HX5 is 10.1 and the TZ10 is 12.1. It shouldnt be that much of a problem and surely i wouldnt be able to notice that much of a differance.

HARDLY ANYTHING AND SOMETIMES LARGER ISNT ALWAYS BETTER.

Does the HX5 have Exposure on it?

YES.

Ive also just noticed it won 2 of the best awards for 2010 and 2011

http://www.sony.co.uk/product/dsc-h-series/dsc-hx5v


----------



## Matt.

Thanks Marc. Sorry for all the questions, its great to have other peoples views that those in the shops.

So if you was to look at this way, if i wanted a compact camera to use to video occasionally, take general photos and to be used when going on hoilday, which would you personally go for out of the two?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

mattastra said:


> Thanks Marc. Sorry for all the questions, its great to have other peoples views that those in the shops.
> 
> So if you was to look at this way, if i wanted a compact camera to use to video occasionally, take general photos and to be used when going on hoilday, which would you personally go for out of the two?


The sony based on the fact on holiday you could use it for panoramic scenes of beaches and scenery and for evening shots out in low light the sony i believe would be less grainy and have a better image. And its cheaper.
Remember you will need to buy a class 6 memory card for it aswell , do not buy a cheap one as it wont write quick enough.


----------



## GIZTO29

TZ10 is way cheaper than that through Ebay shops £185 inc P&P.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PANASONIC...ameras_JN&hash=item1c1727da12#ht_10335wt_1190
Phil


----------



## M4D YN

GIZTO29 said:


> TZ10 is way cheaper than that through Ebay shops £185 inc P&P.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PANASONIC...ameras_JN&hash=item1c1727da12#ht_10335wt_1190
> Phil


dont like the sound of the sellers details though

jun wang
140 ethel road west
unit B
08854 piscataway, NJ
United States


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

GIZTO29 said:


> TZ10 is way cheaper than that through Ebay shops £185 inc P&P.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PANASONIC...ameras_JN&hash=item1c1727da12#ht_10335wt_1190
> Phil


I wouldnt touch panasonic or sony from an ebay shop at that price as generally from experience and reading threads on camera forums the offices are based in the uk or states and products are shipped from hong kong with a limited warrnty or no european warranty as as stated on this seller warranty is 3 months only.!


----------



## Matt.

GIZTO29 said:


> TZ10 is way cheaper than that through Ebay shops £185 inc P&P.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PANASONIC...ameras_JN&hash=item1c1727da12#ht_10335wt_1190
> Phil


That price is for the silver one, and its only £5 cheaper. If i was to buy from Sun Digital i'd get £30 back


----------



## Matt.

vxrmarc said:


> The sony based on the fact on holiday you could use it for panoramic scenes of beaches and scenery and for evening shots out in low light the sony i believe would be less grainy and have a better image. *And its cheaper*.
> Remember you will need to buy a class 6 memory card for it aswell , do not buy a cheap one as it wont write quick enough.


As i thought Marc. I think you have made my mind up, but im going to nip to Comet tomorrow just to have a glance then when i get more time go to Jessops as its 12 miles away.:wall:

Any reccomendations for the memory card?

Where is it cheaper?

Also, do you know if it has a 5yr warranty with Jessops?


----------



## M4D YN

sorry to impose,i was all set to order a TZ10 today and then logged on to dw(bad move) and have read these posts and now the sony is sounding great too :wall::wall: VRXMARC has got a lot to answer for :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## M4D YN

mattastra said:


> As i thought Marc. I think you have made my mind up, but im going to nip to Comet tomorrow just to have a glance then when i get more time go to Jessops as its 12 miles away.:wall:
> 
> Any reccomendations for the memory card?
> 
> Where is it cheaper?


Transcend 16GB SDHC Class 6 Memory Card: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories pretty good deal


----------



## Matt.

M4D YN said:


> sorry to impose,i was all set to order a TZ10 today and then logged on to dw(bad move) and have read these posts and now the sony is sounding great too :wall::wall: VRXMARC has got a lot to answer for :lol::lol::lol:


:lol: As i said, i was all set for the TZ10 untill he threw this at me :lol:

Im glad he has actually because if i like the feel of it, i'll be having the HX5

Nice case too http://www.ukoptics.co.uk/sony-lcshf-case-hx5-h55-w370-p-1619.html


----------



## M4D YN

mattastra said:


> :lol: As i said, i was all set for the TZ10 untill he threw this at me :lol:
> 
> Im glad he has actually because if i like the feel of it, i'll be having the HX5
> 
> Nice case too http://www.ukoptics.co.uk/sony-lcshf-case-hx5-h55-w370-p-1619.html


http://www.harrisoncameras.co.uk/Sh...ack+Leather+Camera+Case+For+HX5_SON-LCSHF.htm better price


----------



## GIZTO29

FAir point. When i got my TZ7 it was through ukdigitalcameras. Great service i got.
Phil


----------



## Matt.

M4D YN said:


> http://www.harrisoncameras.co.uk/Sh...ack+Leather+Camera+Case+For+HX5_SON-LCSHF.htm better price


Get VAT back on this aswell 

Surely a no brainer.

Comet have it for £52.99 :doublesho


----------



## M4D YN

mattastra said:


> Get VAT back on this aswell
> 
> Surely a no brainer.
> 
> Comet have it for £52.99 :doublesho


nice case and av got good eyesight lol lol,am to fast for ye :thumb:

think av found my new set up,cam and case by sony,had a cybershot last year and it was amazing,gave it away as a presy though


----------



## Matt.

mattastra said:


> As i thought Marc. I think you have made my mind up, but im going to nip to Comet tomorrow just to have a glance then when i get more time go to Jessops as its 12 miles away.:wall:
> 
> Any reccomendations for the memory card?
> 
> Where is it cheaper?
> 
> Also, do you know if it has a 5yr warranty with Jessops?


One more thing to tackle your knowledge Marc, the TZ10 has 12xZoom but the HX5 is 10X. Is it really noticeable?


----------



## Matt.

M4D YN said:


> nice case and av got good eyesight lol lol,am to fast for ye :thumb:
> 
> think av found my new set up,cam and case by sony,had a cybershot last year and it was amazing,gave it away as a presy though


Your getting the HX5 and that case then?


----------



## M4D YN

mattastra said:


> Your getting the HX5 and that case then?


defo,the finish on the sony i had was second to none :thumb:

i have a brandnew(well unused) nikon D40 set up,ali case/extra lens/other small case/bag, extra warranty and fast big SD card and just cant work it :wall:


----------



## Matt.

I rang Sundigital today and asked his opinions, he said go for the TZ10. I said why? He then replied, it can record in 1080p and is a better built camers.

He didnt even know it was 720p and the HX5 was 1080i. He must of been trying to get rid of some. hen i rang jessops to see if they had them both in stock, they only had the HX5, BUT they guy went on to tell me go for the TZ10 because it has GPS. Again i had to tell him the HX5 has it too. He said i that case go for the HX5.

Do these people really get trained on the actuall products....:wall:


----------



## M4D YN

mattastra said:


> I rang Sundigital today and asked his opinions, he said go for the TZ10. I said why? He then replied, it can record in 1080p and is a better built camers.
> 
> He didnt even know it was 720p and the HX5 was 1080i. He must of been trying to get rid of some. hen i rang jessops to see if they had them both in stock, they only had the HX5, BUT they guy went on to tell me go for the TZ10 because it has GPS. Again i had to tell him the HX5 has it too. He said i that case go for the HX5.
> 
> Do these people really get trained on the actuall products....:wall:


dont no there job very well eh  i also was in currys earlier today with a fellow DWer mate of mines looking and defo looks like the sony is it more :thumb:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

mattastra said:


> One more thing to tackle your knowledge Marc, the TZ10 has 12xZoom but the HX5 is 10X. Is it really noticeable?


No hardly at all , Transcend card is fine , ive had them before , obviously if you want branding go for the sandisk extreme but triple the cost and have i told you about the new Nikon coming out? :lol:
(Joke)


----------



## Matt.

:lol: I think ive thought enough over the past week to do with cameras 

Just had a scout around on ebay, a few Kingston 16GB going cheap. Although there to bid and not "buy it now"


----------



## Matt.

Done a little more reading tonight after having a play with them both today.

The Maximum Lens Aperture on the HX5 is 3.5-5.5

On the TZ10, it is 3.3-4.9

Will this be sufficient to take photos where it focus's on the face and background is a little blured?


----------



## Matt.

:wall:

Still torn between the two











Look at the Sony at 0:50secs :wall:

The Panasonic looks so much crisper 

I was set to go and get the Sony from Jessops tomorrow, now i have seen this im not sure

Again, right from the off you can tell the differance


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I actually dont think the sony is in proper focus which it certainly isnt therefore will also be darker , the guy has them side by side.
This video shows low light and this is pretty hard to achieve






one thing your not aware of that they have put as a con for the panasonic is purple light streaking. Its to do with lightsources and the sensor , see video below.
The sony does not do this..

Check out Robins Diablo at 5 minutes or at varying points through the video.


----------



## Matt.

I was hoping you would reply marc, thanks. 

I have read about the purple streaking from the Panny. How did you find the mic on the Sony?


----------



## Oakey22

I am looking at exatcly the same cameras for xmas, and am torn between the 2, not knowing which is best. They both have their cons and pro's. I mainly want it for low light and want a bit of zoom too


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Id still opt for the sony..


----------



## Matt.

Heavenly said:


> Id still opt for the sony..


Even after those videos?

When recording on the Sony, how did you find the mic? Was it muffled on playback?


----------



## bretti_kivi

mattastra said:


> Done a little more reading tonight after having a play with them both today.
> 
> The Maximum Lens Aperture on the HX5 is 3.5-5.5
> 
> On the TZ10, it is 3.3-4.9
> 
> Will this be sufficient to take photos where it focus's on the face and background is a little blurred?


Maybe, but the effect can't be as pronounced as it would be with a dSLR because the sensor's smaller.



> When recording on the Sony, how did you find the mic? Was it muffled on playback?


get a real hotshoe mounted stereo mic, it will make a world of difference.

I use a 7D at work for video and we ignore the on-video sound, it's truly bad.

Bret


----------



## Matt.

I have read somewhere that there isnt an option for a add-on mic.

I dont really fancy the TZ10 after reading into about the Purple Streaking.

I know its not a video camera, but for the money im spending, i want to be able to use the features without any problems


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

I cant comment on sound.


----------



## Matt.

Marc i know i keep harping on, but if it was solely for photo use which would you opt for?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

sony...
This guys review is good.
http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1009&thread=37068960

and this taken with the sony , great quality in varying light and snow..


----------



## Matt.

So.... if i was to buy a low end starter DSLR, what advantage would the DSLR have over HX5/TZ10?

The zoom on them both is way more than the DSLR's i have read, and also a power zoom.


----------



## bretti_kivi

pluses:
Manual focus, especially in video mode
Probably a mic socket
the ability to change lenses, which is a boon and a pain.

minuses: 
a huge hole in your bank account as you realise you want more lenses.
a large, heavy bag with your kit in

Bret


----------



## Matt.

Thanks Bret. So, whats classed as a low end DSLR?


----------



## CleanYourCar

I've got the Sony HX5 (had it about 6 months) after having the exact same debate and I'm still not sure!

Sometimes the pictures from the HX5 are stunning but sometimes they seem massively over processed to the point it looks like you have put a photoshop filter over the top. I think it's when the camera is trying to use it's trickery for lower light.

this iron cut test was with the HX5 and the pictures I thought were stunning the detail on macro was incredible. Obviously they are resized for the web but still impressive.

The video is very very good also, but the sound is like it says in reviews rubbish. It doesn't like anything loud or windy. The actual picture for a camera is amazing.

The panoramic images it creates are amazing as well. I've no idea how it stiches together the images from simply panning around. It really is seamless.

No help to you I know but I still don't know which I'd go for. If you like gadgets then the Sony is really good, but I have the feeling the Panasonic will probably give better images. Most of it is probably down to the person using it though.


----------



## Matt.

Thanks Tim.

The camera will mainly be used for photos with occasional video here and there which if i'm honest would probably be indoors. 

TZ10 is putting me off due to purple streaking, the HX5 is putting me off because of the sound :wall:


----------



## CleanYourCar

lol I was exactly the same when I was looking. 

The sound isn't that bad on regular videos it's absolutely fine. It's just really loud noises and bad wind that it's not great with. If you didn't know the TZ10 had better sound you'd think it was good. Especially with it all being rolled into such a tiny case.


----------



## CleanYourCar

This is a small video example of the HX5 showing VAlet Pro's new Trim Gel repelling water. Gives you a good idea.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

No motion blur there , that was cool.


----------



## Matt.

Ok, i THINK i have made my mind up. Thanks to Marc for the info and Tim for the videos.

I wont be using the video feature outside much and dont want purple streaking so im opting for the Sony. 

Ok, they are probably both on par with each other, but the Sony can record in 1080i, has sweep panoramic and doesnt use the battery as fast as the Panny does with the GPS.

Tim, what makes you say that the Panny will probably give better images?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Leica lense probably but I think the Sony g gives as good a result on this size compact.


----------



## Matt.

The G lens is whats used on the bigger Sony DSLR's isnt it?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Not sure but its a High quality lense.

I should have waited longer, camerabox now selling for £215 and still claim back the vat, £20 cheaper than I paid.


----------



## Matt.

Free delivery on there too.

I like the idea of buying from Jessops, as i can just take it back if any problems.

Jessops £199 Camerabox £182


----------



## bretti_kivi

from those? Jessops.

Bret


----------



## Matt.

bretti_kivi said:


> from those? Jessops.
> 
> Bret


Dont understand what you mean mate?


----------



## Bungleaio

mattastra said:


> Free delivery on there too.
> 
> I like the idea of buying from Jessops, as i can just take it back if any problems.
> 
> Jessops £199 Camerabox £182


You get 6% cashback if you buy through quidco at jessops as well.


----------



## Matt.

http://www.quidco.com/jessops/#vouchers

So how does it work then

I have seen the code 6th down.

£10 off when you spend between £150-£300 + cashback


----------



## Bungleaio

Basically you sign up with them, find the shop you want to buy from on the quidco site, click the link and it takes you to their website. Buy what you want as you would do normally.

You will get an email from quidco within a few hours saying they are tracking your purchase then a month or so quidco receive the money from the shop for referring you to them, then they give you the money into either your bank account or paypal.

They take £5 from your cash back every 12 months but other than that there is nothing to pay. In effect you don't pay anything because if you don't earn any cash back you don't have anything to pay.

I was dubious at 1st but I've saved £100 so far. I showed it to my mum and she's had nearly £300 cashback this year.

If you are interested in signing up if you go via this link we will both get £1.25 once you've earned your first £5 cashback http://www.quidco.com/user/744515/74037


----------



## bretti_kivi

... and camerabox's rep is nowhere near that of Jessops.

Bret


----------



## Matt.

Just had a look, entered QUIDCOFIVE into the redeemable bit, comes up with £211.50

Would this be the price if i was too reserve it for instore collection?

And, would i still get the VAT back from Sony?


----------



## Bungleaio

Yeah you can reserve for instore and you would pay that. 

You will get 8% cashback from quidco and you can claim the VAT from Sony.

Quidco is one of the rare things that really is as good as it sounds.

If you do want anything else from instore that you haven't got on your online order make sure you pay for it separately rather than tagging it on as you might not qualify for the cashback as it's different to what they are expecting.


----------



## Matt.

So, i have signed up, sorry i did it before you posted the link.

If i enter QUIDCOFIVE the HX5 comes out at £222.50ish i want to reserve this for instore collection. 

1.When i pick it up, will it be at that price? 

2.Will i still get the VAT back from Sony because i have used another code?


----------



## Bungleaio

Yes you pay the price that's on screen, when you order jessops will send you an email saying what you've reserved and what the cost is.

Yes you get the vat back from Sony it will be slightly less because you have used a voucher code rather than paying full price but this reflects the reduced amount of vat you are having to pay out.


----------



## Bungleaio

When you order make sure you go via quidco, do not just go directly to the jessops website. The discount code will still work but you won't get the cash back from quidco.


----------



## Matt.

Done it. 

I went for the HX5 in the end. It was £234 but had a 5% code so it came to £222.30 less the Sony VAT comes to £189.19

The lady offered the protection plus at £49, turned it down. Then just as i was paying it was £39. Anyway, i said £35 and its a deal. Turned out to be no problem at all 

So, all i need to get now is the Sony case LCS-HF :thumb:

I have got a Sandisk Extreme 3 2.0GB How do i know what class it is?

I will be buying one either the transcend or maybe Sandisk but wanted to get using it after its charged.


----------



## Matt.

Just ordered a Transcend 16GB Class 10 for £16 

Just got to get the case now.

Is it worth getting a tripod?


----------

